# Finally!!!!!!!



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Been hunting a large tract of land near my house for 2 years now. It is a hunting club to an extent. There are 8 hunters on 600 acres. 
I have 2 stands on the main tract and me and my son each have a stand on a seperate 82 acre tract. We hunt the 82 acres by ourselves. 
On Saturday evening I hunted my stand in what I call the cutover on the main tract. It is about 200 acres that was cut 7-8 years ago and reseeded in pines. I put my son in a tripod a few hundred yards away.

The pines are about 10-15 feet tall. I have a ladder stand on the edge of the cutover in a pine tree. It over looks a large opening about 30 yards wide by 200 yards long. The opening deadends into a creek. Over the Summer the opening grows up in weeds and briars. I generally bushhog it and plant a food plot. This year I just beat a shooting lane down with my ATV about 15-20 feet wide. I also have another shooting lane about 100 yards in another direction. I have only seen cull deer all season. 

At about 1700 I started grunting aggressivly. At about 1725 I stopped because it was getting dark. The last time I looked at my phone it was 1730. A few minutes later I glanced down the long lane and did not see anything. Glanced at the other and nothing. When I looked back I noticed a very large bodied deer standing in the center of the shooting lane. I raised the gun and took a look. I saw it had horns but it had his head raised up scent checking. The wind was blowing from me down in the thicket from where he came. It was no longer blowing in his direction. I guess he caught my scent and when he got in the opening he was trying to get another whiff. I zoomed the scope in and took another look. It was broadside and I could just see that it was a decent buck. I knocked off the safety of my Remington 700 and came down to his front shoulder and touched the trigger. It mule kicked and made 2 big lopes into the pines on the other side of the lane. I was confident I made a good shot. I got down and headed over.

I get over there and could not really tell where he was standing. I decide to hit a trail and walk up into the pines. The trail ran up the edge of the lane. Nothing. I headed back up the trail and found some blood. I figured it had hit the trail so I followed. Nothing. I decided that it had just crossed the trail and went back to the blood. I was correct. It only made it about 10 yards past the trail and crashed. The 6mm Remington did it's job. They typically don't run very far when that 100 grain Nosler Partition slams thru their chest. I drug it back to the lane and headed to get my son. My guest came back with my atv and we headed back over to get it. He asked what it was and I said I have no idea. I did not think to count points. I just knew it was a decent buck. 

I thought it was big but it is not my biggest. I am very proud of that buck. 2 hard years of hunting finally paid off. I was most impressed that I killed it late in the season. It is a 8 point that is 19 inches wide. The brow tines are short but the other tines kinda make up for it. A nice late season buck.

I am hoping Bill will post a picture today. My home computer is down and I can't post pictures at work.

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

cool ... you can get some different colored ribbonss and tie them on the lanes, sort of a yardage marker and also to know where to look if you shoot one like that again late ... ok it was standing by the purple ribbon ... I went out for a bit this morning it was drizzling a bit on and off then got real foggy ... did see a couple does and a couple hot looking spots ... we just started out late ML season ... Congrats on the earned Deer


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Way to go! Killing a buck late season is like catching a fish in the dead of winter, just makes it all the sweeter.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Image quality sucks because it is a picture from my cell phone.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

yup that's a shooter


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Dang pretty buck! How much did he weigh?


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice Buck Congrats!


----------



## Dewy (Jan 9, 2005)

Congrats Darin! Great Buck.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice...i'd take that one every time.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Nice buck. Even nicer for late season.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great Buck. Congrats.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

did you get that Brass taken care of ?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

surfchunker said:


> did you get that Brass taken care of ?


I resized it and tumbled it. I will reload it when I get a couple of free hours. I really appreciate you sending it to me.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

glad you could use it ... better than throwing it away


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Nice shooting Darin.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Really nice buck Bro.I love it when a plan comes together after all the hard work


----------

